# تخزين الطاقة، اختيار ضروري من أجل توسيع إنتاج الكهرباء من أصل مصادر طاقية متجددة



## المغربي الرباطي (19 يناير 2010)

1-	تقديم
يعتبر تخزين الطاقة حلقة أساسية في المنظومة الطاقية الحالية واعتمادها في المستقبل أمر ضروري. غالبا لا تسمح خصائص المصادر الطاقية الأصلية بالاستجابة اللازمة للطلب على الطاقة في المكان والزمان المطلوبين. ولتحقيق تطابق فعلي بين العرض والطلب على الطاقة لابد من توفير قدرات مهمة من الطاقة المخزونة. عموما، يمكن خزن الطاقة الكهربائية مباشرة في الموصلات فائقة التوصيل أو في مكثفات كهربائية فائقة أو بشكل غير مباشر بتحويلها إلى أشكال طاقية أخرى قابلة للتخزين، وهي إما طاقة كامنة يتم تخزينها عن طريق ضخ الماء إلى مستويات عليا أو عن طريق ضغط الهواء في خزانات يتلاءم حجمها مع حجم الطاقة المراد خزنها. وإما طاقة كيميائية يتم تخزينها في بطاريات أو لإنتاج الهيدروجين واستعماله في ما بعد كحامل طاقي. 
يتم حاليا اللجوء المستمر لعمليات تخزين الطاقة لهدف تحسين تشغيل محطات الإنتاج والرفع من مردوديتها وذلك بالتوفيق بين أوقات الطلب الأدنى على الطاقة وعند الذروة. وتَتَحقق الكلفة الدنيا لإنتاج كيلو واط ساعة من الكهرباء عندما تشتغل المحطات بقدرتها الإسمية، واشتغالها دون ذلك ينتج عنه كلفة مرتفعة للكيلو واط ساعة من الكهرباء. وتتعلق كذلك كلفة الإنتاج بالمحطات بمدة الاشتغال السنوي وكلفة المحروقات المستعملة. تعتبر كلفة إنتاج الكهرباء بالمحطات الأساسية التي تشتغل حوالي 7000 ساعة بالسنة، الأرخص بالمقارنة مع المحطات التي تشتغل في الأوقات العادية أقل من 5000 ساعة بالسنة. في ما تعتبر كلفة إنتاج المحطات التي تشتغل عند أوقات الذروة للكهرباء هي الأعلى، بحيث لا تشتغل إلا حوالي 2500 ساعة بالسنة. ولا يمكن لإدماج وحدات التخزين في منظومة الإنتاج الطاقي أن يكون ذا جدوى إلا إذا كان مجموع التكاليف الخاصة بالاستثمار والصيانة وكلفة اشتغال وحدة التخزين أقل من الفرق الحاصل بين كلفة الإنتاج الطاقي المخصص للتخزين والناتج عن اشتغال إضافي للمحطات الأساسية، وبين الإنتاج العادي للمحطات الخاصة بأوقات الطلب المرتفع.
بفضل إدماج تكنولوجيات التخزين في منظومة الإنتاج الطاقي، يصبح تدبير الإنتاج فعال وأكثر مرونة واستقرار وذو جودة عالية. ويُعتمد عموما تخزين الطاقة لتجنب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي وتحقيق استقرار التوتُر والتواتر بالشبكة الكهربائية، وتمكين تتبع عن قرب للطلب على الطاقة والاستجابة له. 
ونظرا للتطورات البيئية والاقتصادية الحديثة التي طرأت في ميدان الطاقة، فالكل مقتنع بأن الطاقات المتجددة ستستأثر بحصة إنتاجية جد مهمة في المنظومة الطاقية المستقبلية. ويتوقف اعتماد هذه المصادر لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بشكل واسع في المقام الأول على فعالية وكلفة الإنتاج. وضخ هذه الكهرباء المنتجة مباشرة في الشبكة الكهربائية يتسبب في ارتباك هذه الأخيرة، مما يحتم إدماج نظام فاصل، يضمن مخزون طاقي، ويعمل على تقليص هذا الارتباك. ولهذا يتوقف تطوير واتساع استعمال المصادر المتجددة على مدى التطور الذي ستعرفه كذلك تكنولوجيات التخزين. 



2-	الحالة الفنية لتكنولوجيات تخزين الكهرباء 
يتضمن التخزين على العموم عدد من التكنولوجيات القديمة والحديثة ترتكز بالأساس على دائرة للتخزين والإمداد بالطاقة مستمرين، ويمكنهم تغطية طلب تخزين آني لبعض الثواني إلى طلب تخزين لعدة شهور. ومجال تطبيق هذه التكنولوجيات متعدد وواسع:
- تطبيقات خاصة بتحسين جودة التيار الكهربائي وتتسم التكنولوجيات المستعملة في هذا المجال غالبا بالاستجابة السريعة للطلب، أقل من ثانية، وتصل مدة اشتغالها لبعض الدقائق. ونذكر منها الموصلات الفائقة، المكثفات الفائقة والعجلات الدوارة، وكذا التخزين في البطاريات.
- التطبيقات الخاصة بتحسين مردودية نظام الإنتاج وتتميز هذه التكنولوجيات بسرعة الاستجابة للطلب أبطأ من سابقاتها، بعض الثواني إلى بعض الدقائق، ومدة اشتغالها تصل إلى بعض الساعات ونذكر منها التخزين عن طريق ضخ الماء أو ضغط الهواء.
لقد تطور التخزين الكيميائي للطاقة بالطبيعة عبر العصور في أشكال طاقية متعددة تميزت بالسهولة في الاستعمال، سائلة أو غازية أو صلبة (المصادر الأحفورية والكتلة الحيوية)، ومَثَّلَ هذا التخزين الطاقي الطبيعي طريقة فعالة للتغلب على الفترات المتقطعة لإمداد المصادر المتجددة بالطاقة. ومن الحلول الواعدة في المستقبل، إنتاج الهيدروجين مباشرة باستغلال طاقة الرياح والإشعاع الشمسي، استعماله على نطاق واسع في ميدان النقل أو في إنتاج الكهرباء بجودة عالية عن طريق استعمال خلايا الاحتراق. واعتماد تخزين الطاقة من أصل متجدد على تقنية الضخ أو إنتاج الهيدروجين بالمغرب يمثل مساراً واعداَ لتجاوز خاصية عدم استقرار إنتاج الطاقات المتجددة.


التخزين عن طريق الضخ
يُعتبر التخزين عن طريق الضخ امتداد للإنتاج الكهرمائي، ويتميز بسعة خزن مهمة بالمقارنة مع التقنيات الأخرى (الجدول 1)، ويعمل بفاعلية على استقرار وتحسين إنتاج الكهرباء، ويسمح كذلك بتوسيع استغلال واستعمال المصادر الطاقية المتجددة. ويرتكز التخزين عن طريق الضخ على تخزين الفائض من الكهرباء أو الكهرباء من أصل متجدد بضخ الماء من خزان مائي بمستوى أدنى إلى آخر على مستوى مرتفع، ويتم التخزين في شكل طاقة كامنة. لاستخلاص الكمية الطاقية المختزنة عند الحاجة، ندع الماء يندفع نحو العنفة لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من جديد. يتميز عموما هذا النظام بمردود جيد يصل إلى 80 في المائة حسب الفرق بين مستوى الخزانين للماء. 


التخزين الطاقي بإنتاج الهيدروجين واستعماله
كما أسلفنا الذكر، لقد أصبح اعتماد الطاقات المتجددة ضرورة لتنويع المصادر الطاقية. لكن عدم استقرار إنتاج هذه المصادر لا يسمح بتقييمهم واستغلالهم إلا محليا. ولتوسيع الاستعمال وخاصة في ميدان النقل الذي يستهلك سنويا نصف استهلاك الطاقة على الصعيد العالمي، يجعل اللجوء إلى التخزين الكيماوي للطاقة اختيارا ضروريا في المستقبل. والحامل الطاقي المرشح للعب دور رئيسي في النقل وإنتاج الكهرباء، من خلال أبحاث العلماء واهتمامات الصناعيين، هو الهيدروجين. ونظرا لكون المصادر الطاقية المتجددة ودائرة إنتاج الهيدروجين لا تمثلان أي خطر على البيئة، فبالتأكيد سيقدم هذا الاقتران إمكانية تجاوز إشكالية البيئة الناتجة عن استغلال مصادر احفورية وتقليص التبعية المطلقة لها، وسيدعم استعمال واسع للمصادر المتجددة الشمسية والريحية، خارج مكان وزمان توفرهما. يمكن استعمال الكميات الطاقية الكهربائية الناتجة عن تحويل الطاقات المتجددة والغير المستعملة مباشرة في الشبكة الكهربائية في إنتاج وخزن الهيدروجين، واستعماله في ما بعد عند الطلب. في حين يستجيب التحليل الحراري والتحليل بالكيمياء الحرارية للماء لطلب محدد ومحلي للهيدروجين وبتكلفة إنتاج نسبيا مرتفعة ، يتميز التحليل الكهربائي للماء لإنتاج الهيدروجين بأقل تكلفة وأعلى مردود مما يرشحه للَّعب دور هام في الاقتصاد هيدروجيني المستقبلي.


4-	خاتمة 
أثبتت عدة دراسات الجدوى والبحوث في هذين النظامين للتخزين، عن طريق الضخ أو إنتاج واستعمال الهيدروجين، فعاليتهما وقدرتهما للاستجابة لطلب متنوع على الطاقة. توفر مواقع مهمة للتخزين عن طريق الضخ بالمغرب، يجعل من الاستثمار في هذا المجال على المدى القريب ضرورة وطنية. وسيسمح اعتماد نظام يقوم على إنتاج واستعمال الهيدروجين على المدى المتوسط والبعيد، باستجابة واسعة ومتنوعة للطلب على الطاقة تضمن نجاح السوق المستقبلي للطاقة وخاصة عند استعمال الهيدروجين في مجال النقل.


----------



## الساحر (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات ان عملية التخزين مهمة في حياتنا لد يجب ان نهتم بها


----------



## علاء كتاب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Ahmaaad (29 أكتوبر 2011)

تخزين الطاقة الشمسية بإستخدام ابراج الطاقة الشمسية Solar Power Tower

بسبب قدرة هذه الأبراج على الحصول على درجة حرارة عالية فوق 500 درجئة مئوية C فإن صهر وإذابة الملح فوق درجة 200 يعتبر وسيلة جيدة حيث يتم الإحتفاض بهذا الملح المذاب في خزانات حفظ الحراره واستخدامه كمولد للطاقة متى ما دعت الحاجه لذلك 

إلى الآن على الأقل من الممكن الإحتفاض بالملح مذاب فوق درجة 200 لمدة اسبوع تقريبا وهذه المده جيده لأن الشمس تسطع يوميا ونستطيع في كل يوم الحصول على حرار فوق الـ 500 عن طريق البرج 

إلى الآن على الأقل يجب الإحتفاظ بالملح مخزن فوق درجة حراره 200 , وربما يتم تطوير الملح ليبقى مسال عند درجات حراره أقل 


سلام


----------



## jomma (3 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم، وبارك الله فيك


----------

